
Turns out Gitlab is hosted on Azure - radoslawc
https://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://gitlab.com
======
pmontra
They're moving to Google Cloud [https://about.gitlab.com/2018/04/05/gke-
gitlab-integration/](https://about.gitlab.com/2018/04/05/gke-gitlab-
integration/)

> We’re not just excited about offering this integration for you to use, we’re
> excited to use it ourselves! We’re already in the process of migrating
> GitLab.com to Google Cloud Platform. For us, the primary reason to migrate
> was because it has the most mature Kubernetes platform. By moving, we get
> access to security functionality like default encrypted data at rest, a
> broad, ever-expanding list of localities served globally, and tight
> integration with our existing CDN for faster caching. Be on the lookout for
> more information on our migration as it progresses.

------
radoslawc
In light of recent events with github acquisition by Microsoft many people ran
away to gitlab. There even was some thread here how rate of imports from
github spiked last few days on gitlab. Well, so much for running away from
Microsoft. I know that Netflix is hosted on Amazon Web Services and Amazon has
competing streaming service and they are fine, but just in light of recent
'omg github is now doomed' histeria I thought I share.

~~~
Techonomicon
I feel the histeria is around "MS mucks up anything they buy" and not "azure
hosted products are doomed to fail"

~~~
TeMPOraL
Judging by the entirety of my social feeds, the hysteria is really in big part
just virtue signalling of hatred towards Microsoft.

~~~
onyva
Microsoft deserves all of the mistrust they’ve earned. They worked hard for
it. More so today, for privacy concerns. Even if not the code itself, but long
term conflict of interest etc. — they’ve been historically unpredictable and
offensive to their customers (today more than ever with Windows 10), so people
should worry investing time on this platform. I already closed my account.

Regardless, self hosting, or a federated solution, should be a better exit
route.

More so for developers with smaller projects, or with few collaborators or
none. There was never really a good reason to lock oneself into Github to
begin with.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _There was never really a good reason to lock oneself into Github to begin
> with._

There was one good reason - that's where other people were. Open source is
fundamentally very much a social phenomenon, even if often in a specific,
nerdy way of being social.

------
molecule
Previous discussion, w/ response from GitLab

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17244624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17244624)

